# "One" feat. Nik Kershaw/Michael Sadler/Tina Guo



## Ishido (Dec 3, 2013)

as well as those other mazing artists:

Alex Pfeffer
David Christiansen
Eduardo Tarilonte
Éanán Patterson
Laurie Ann Wood
Deane Ogden
Al Slavik
Ivan Torrent
Oliver von Landsberg-Sadie
Stanley Chipper Cooke
Tyshan Knight
Joe Sikes
Nichole Desmond
Toniet Gallego
Chris Nairn
Timothy Reid
Stefan Schroff
Panos Kolias
Maya Spring
Mario Jan Müller
Sabrina Heuer
Manfred Haupt
Dirk Ehlert
Arthur Hendriks
Gaby Koss


[flash width=850 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F122479829&secret_url=false[/flash]

finally done...and it will be on the CD "composers for relief:supporting the philippines". it's also now an official song for the childrens hunger fund

i'm happy


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, man, what an undertaking! Congrats on the release. Sounds great. :D


----------



## Ishido (Dec 3, 2013)

thank you so much...this was some hell of a journey. a good one though


----------



## Martin K (Dec 3, 2013)

Wonderful song. Congrats!

best,
Martin


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry, but to my ears it sounds a little bit kitschy. .... . I want the work does not offend, but it might sound much more interesting...?

I mean, we are composers? Where is the dramatic?


----------



## Ishido (Dec 4, 2013)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Sorry, but to my ears it sounds a little bit kitschy



mission accomplished


----------



## TGV (Dec 4, 2013)

While it's good to raise money for the Philippines, I share Günther's feeling of kitsch.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm I don't think the survivors will mind that too much.. people tend to cling on to familiarity in desperate times and being 'kitsch' serves that purpose.



> Where is the dramatic?



Wobble boards and timpani rolls perhaps!?


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 4, 2013)

BoulderBrow @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> Hmm I don't think the survivors will mind that too much.. people tend to cling on to familiarity in desperate times and being 'kitsch' serves that purpose.



I think the philippines are not supposed to listen to the song but to get supported with the revenue from CD sales, is that right?


----------



## Ishido (Dec 4, 2013)

"I think the philippines are not supposed to listen to the song but to get supported with the revenue from CD sales, is that right?"

to the point

as well as the childrens hunger fund...and no, hungry children will not listen to this song


----------



## Ron Snijders (Dec 4, 2013)

Even if it's not the kind of music I would usually prefer, I think it fits the 'Theme song for a fundraiser' bill perfectly. And it must've been a blast to work with all these people


----------



## BoulderBrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes I didn't mean to imply they'd listen to the song but rather wouldn't turn their noses up at the revenue generated because of any stylistic choices. I think it fits too.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 4, 2013)

BoulderBrow @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> Yes I didn't mean to imply they'd listen to the song but rather wouldn't turn their noses up at the revenue generated because of any stylistic choices. I think it fits too.



Ah, got you now.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2013)

Ishido @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but to my ears it sounds a little bit kitschy
> ...



Not that you got me wrong: I think the idea is good, very good, no question! But if you want to give someone, so he donates money, then it might be more dramatic? 

I also work in radio advertising and have learned how to arouse emotions in the listener. The same when you score a film.... .

But again, I like your Idea and doing this!


----------



## Ishido (Dec 6, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> But if you want to give someone, so he donates money, then it might be more dramatic?



i think what hits the philippines was dramatic enough....

this track was actually just meant to be an song for the childrens hunger fund...and was in the end selected to go on the philippines CD

i know, that i have checked every possible cliche in here...but this was on purpose. easy listening to make some bucks for those who need it.

next track will have some over the top taikos, choirs and ostinato to hell strings...ups wait, could end up as an cliche as well

all fine ....maybe i'm wrong with my idea, but at least i've tried


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2013)

[quote="Ishido @ Fri Dec 06, 2013 19:46"....maybe i'm wrong with my idea, but at least i've tried[/quote]

You aren't wrong with your idea! But if you want to collect donations, you need to be more dramatic! ..... . Believe me!


----------



## Ishido (Dec 20, 2013)

"One" feat. Nik Kershaw, Michael Sadler form SAGA, Tina Guo, Deane Ogden and over 40 other amazing artists, is out now on iTunes, Amazon and all other digital stores.

https://itunes.apple.com/album/one-single/id783563393

all profit goes to charity. in this case to the childrens hunger fund.

http://childrenshungerfund.org/

so please help to raise some money for the fund with your download.


----------

